# Overclocking AMD Athlon XP 2500+



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a ASUS A7N8X-X that I want to put this AMD chip on. How fast can I overclock this CPU and still be running at a safe temp. I was hoping to get to 2.2 or higher. 

Thanks


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

The Athlon Xp's don't overclock well, at all. You'd be lucky to overclock it 200Mhz


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

If it's a Barton XP2500, the chip should oc to 11x200 with the right memory. I have the Deluxe version of your motherboard and it has no problems running at 2200mhz with no increase in vcore. If it is an older XP2500 cpu the multiplier will be unlocked. If I recall correctly, AMD started producing the locked Barton chip around the 39th week in 2003. I use 400mhz Corsair value select memory in all my NForce2 builds, but I have read the non-deluxe board is not a great oc'er. All you can do is try, it won't kill it. You might have to use the motherboard jumper to reset the cmos if it doesn't like the settings, just be sure and unplug the power and hit the start button to discharge the PS before you do. Mike


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

I believe it is a Barton Core her gave me the numbers off the CPU and when i looked them up here is what i got http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon XP 2500+ - AXDA2500DKV4D.html

I'm not sure about my mother board, is the A7n8X deluxe the same as the A7N8X-X? I might just wait until I can find a Athlon XP 3200+ Barton Core because they start off @ 2.2ghz

These are the numbers he gave me not sure if this helps

The numbers on the CPU are:

Axda2500dkv4d t852377d40974


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

It would say deluxe on the mobo, so it is probably not a deluxe. There is another set of numbers too, there will be 5 letters followed by 4 numbers, then 4 letters. The 4 numbers represent the year and week the chip was produced. How much did you pay for this chip and what type of memory are you going to use with it? It will possibly work at 2.2ghz, just by raising the FSB to 200. I've got 7 of these all running at 2.2 on various NForce2 boards and a few other flavors of the XP chip at some degree of OC. I love em.


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am going to get 2 1gb sticks of Kingston PC3200. I have not picked the chip up yet but i am only paying $20 with heatsink and fan


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

zenn0913 said:


> I am going to get 2 1gb sticks of Kingston PC3200. I have not picked the chip up yet but i am only paying $20 with heatsink and fan


Jump on that for 20 bucks, all chips are not creared equal but with any luck it should run at 3200 speeds. Yes that is a barton core.

MJZZZ has given you some very good advice and you might have to add vcore to get the fsb to 200, just watch your cpu temp don't let it get above 60C when under full load


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

I also found an Abit AN7 motherboard with XP2500M CPU that i might be able to trade for a SOYO K7V Dragon and an AMD Athlon XP 2000 with 512 266mhz DDR From what i've been reading you can get some really good speeds out of that setup. I just picked up that Kingston DDR too. So I hope this guy will trade me


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine and my son's pc are both running the Abit AN7 with the XP2500 at 11x200 w/stock heatsink and fan. The only problem I've had is the northbridge fan went out on mine. It took me several days to get ahold of Abit service dept, but they sent 2 new fans out at no charge. This computer runs all programs except CS3 and the very newest video games. Good luck


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

MJZZZ said:


> Mine and my son's pc are both running the Abit AN7 with the XP2500 at 11x200 w/stock heatsink and fan. The only problem I've had is the northbridge fan went out on mine. It took me several days to get ahold of Abit service dept, but they sent 2 new fans out at no charge. This computer runs all programs except CS3 and the very newest video games. Good luck


CS3? not sure what this is. Also what kind of RAM are you running? I just got 2 gigs of Kingston PC3200


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

CS3 is Adobe Creative Suite 3(Photoshop) and other programs. This system will not support all programs of the Suite. I use the same memory in all my NForce2 builds, Corsair Value select (VS1GBKIT400) for dual channel and for the fact that some NForce2 Ultra 400 chipsets have trouble with 2 x 1gb of memory. Kingston should be good, but Memtest86 it and read the voltage requirements, they might need more juice than the bios provides at default. Mike


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

doesnt matter now any ways the person just emailed me back and said that he didnt want to trade after we talked last night and he said he would thanks for the help any way. I think Im just going to buy an AM2 CPU and board now that that fell through


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I never try to discourage someone from the XP Athlons, but I myself am in the transition to the AM2 cpu's. It's the better way to go, especially with the limited choices in agp video cards. Mike


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

Im not sure i want to spend all of that money though i might just step up to a 939 instead for cost sake


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

The XP athlons were amazing IMO. I played WOW at max settings with a 2600 Barton and an ATI Radeon 9600 for a year. Even though I now run an X2 machine (see profile for specs)...my barton is still pretty good I think. My wife uses it now, still seems like a pretty new machine.


----------



## ninny323 (Dec 10, 2007)

nothing wrong with xp athlons. works great, just old technology. also is good for a limited budget.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah...I think you can get them on Ebay for like 25 bucks. But there are definitely significant differences in the new processors. I am just stating that the bartons can still get the job done for the most part. (also depending on what you are doing)


----------



## ninny323 (Dec 10, 2007)

agree


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My room mate still uses an Athlon XP 2500+ on an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe and hasn't had any problems in the 4 years since I built it.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

They are fine machines. Even though mine is dedicated to folding now...


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> My room mate still uses an Athlon XP 2500+ on an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe and hasn't had any problems in the 4 years since I built it.


I have a Abit KV7 and 2500 barton thats been folding for 5 years 24/7 its also my wifes machine, no reinstalls no nothing.

I can get it to 3200 speeds no problem with some junk ram, but it leads a real stessful life so running it at stock


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

zenn0913 said:


> I have a ASUS A7N8X-X that I want to put this AMD chip on. How fast can I overclock this CPU and still be running at a safe temp. I was hoping to get to 2.2 or higher.
> 
> Thanks


55C at load would be the max I would go. Although some AS5 or a aftermarket copper cooler... would help tons.


----------



## zenn0913 (Dec 11, 2007)

Now I have settled on an Abit AN7 motherboard with an Athlon XP 2500+ M 

I know I can get this to around 2.4ghz


----------

